# Mini mill belt conversion kit



## Hukshawn (Feb 11, 2017)

That pulley I screwed up and cut too short is part of this kit. Well on its way. Have to fix that large pulley and make the mounting bracket still. I'll update this when I do so. It's a complicated piece. And I have to order the belt still.


----------



## tweinke (Feb 12, 2017)

Looking good. A mistake occasionally keeps a guy humble and provides a lesson at the same time!


----------



## royesses (Feb 12, 2017)

Got to hand it to you Shawn. There is no grass growing under your feet! You do go right to it and get the job done quick. Very nice work and great fix -you  made lemonade out of lemons.

Roy


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 14, 2017)

The big pulley is nearly complete. Just have to mill out the slot for the spindle lock and the set screw and that's done. 
Then the big mounting plate. That's gonna be a big one.


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 19, 2017)

Pretty well done. I ordered the belt from LMS it should be in this week. I noticed last time I ordered (the metal mini mill gears) they came very quickly considering I'm in Canada. 

I'm going to make the spindle lock that mounts to the front too. 
I'll go get some proper cap screws this week instead of using hex bolts. Tomorrow is a holiday, which is nice. What's not nice is everything's closed... 
Thanks for watching.


----------



## royesses (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow! That is a work of art. You done good.

Roy


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 19, 2017)

Finishes are a bit rough... some play in the mill tables. And have definitely found the limitations and frustrations in the small table size of the mini mill...


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 21, 2017)

Well, there it is. 
Now I can build fine furniture with a fairly high level of precision... but I had never built something from metal with anything close to accurate. Big hammer and a welder, that's pretty much all I had. 
I built this purely from a drawing I downloaded. Nothing had actually been test fit until it was complete as I needed the mill intact to actually build it... I scare myself... 
It went together like a breeze. All the screw holes lined up, the spindle pulley was a snug slide fit with zero run out. The motor pulley has a small wiggle I solved with a slice of plain paper opposite the set screw. No vibration. It is a bit quieter than the gears. But actually not as much as I anticipated. The mix or plastic and metal gears weren't terribly loud as it was. 
I'm not a huge fan of leaving the change gear inside as it could slip into gear and grind, but I think I'll leave the gear shift on just in case. Even if the gear was engaged, it wouldn't matter, just unnecessary. 

I'm impressed with myself...


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 21, 2017)

I had made a screw handle thingy in 1/4-20, same as the table lock handles, but I drilled out the inside of the hex part too far. Drilled it into the external threads and it broke on the first twist... I'll have to take another swing at that later. For now a cap screw sits in place on the motor tension adjust on the right.


----------

